# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zeurende pijn onder schouderkapsel, straalt uit naar bovenarm

## patrickw92

Hallo allemaal,

Ik loop nu al ruim een halfjaar met een zeurend pijntje.
Het lijkt onder mijn schouderkapsel wat grens aan de bovenarm te zitten.

Het hindert mij voornamelijk overdag en 's avonds, op mijn werk en thuis.
's Ochtends heb ik er vrijwel geen last of hinder van.

Ook hindert het mij erg met sporten, ik heb een tijdje gefitnesst met begeleiding.
Wellicht dat het daardoor komt, maar ik zou graag willen weten wat het is en hoe ik er vanaf kan komen.

De pijn is 2 maanden weggeweest maar is nu weer volledig (en soms zelf erger) terug.

Inmiddels al 4 maanden niet gefitnesst waardoor ik stilletjes begon te hopen dat het over zou zijn.
Maar het tegendeel is waar, helaas..

Zijn er op dit forum meer mensen die hier last van hebben, of wellicht weten wat het is?

Groetjes,

Patrick

----------


## Flogiston

Ik had iets vergelijkbaars, maar dan in de heup, bij de aanhechting van de bovenbenen.

Ik heb een fysiotherapeut gevraagd wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn, en wat ik eraan zou kunnen doen. Zij raadde me aan om na het sporten goed te rekken. En dan niet zomaar eventjes de spieren oprekken, maar echt flink rekken, en vooral: langdurig rekken. Elke spier moest ik minimaal 20 seconden rekken, liefst 30 seconden.

Ik heb dat een maand lang braaf gedaan, en nu is de pijn verdwenen.

Ik raad jou aan ook een fysiotherapeut of een ander geschoold iemand te raadplegen. Als het goed is loopt er op jouw sportschool/fitnesscentrum zo iemand rond (mijn fysiotherapeut liep ook rond op mijn sportschool). Het is namelijk best mogelijk dat jouw klachten een andere oorzaak hebben, en dat goed rekken bij jou niet voldoende helpt.

Toch kan goed rekken nooit kwaad, dus hier enkele oefeningen die je kunt doen voor je arm en schouder. Onderstaande oefeningen zijn beschreven voor je rechterschouder; met je linkerschouder moet je natuurlijk dezelfde oefeningen doen, maar dan in spiegelbeeld. Let op dat je de rek best mag voelen, maar dat het niet pijnlijk mag zijn.

Eerste oefening:
Leg je rechterhand op je linkerschouder. Til je rechterelleboog op tot hij ter hoogte van je kin is. Druk nu met je linkerhand je rechterelleboog richting je linkerschouder (je rechterhand beweegt daarbij naar achteren, tot achter je linkerschouder).

Tweede oefening:
Leg je rechterarm over de bovenkant van je hoofd. Je rechterhand kan nu (als je een beetje je best doet) je linkeroor aanraken. Druk nu met je linkerhand je rechterelleboog naar links. Strek tegelijk de rechterkant van je lichaam uit, zodat je scheef staat als een banaan.

Derde oefening:
Ga met je gezicht naar de muur staan, tegen de muur aan. Strek je rechterarm rechts omhoog, alsof je het cijfer 2 op de klok aanwijst. Zet je hand dwars op de muur, zo dat alleen je pink tegen de muur ligt. Houd de arm in die positie, en draai met je hele lichaam (voeten tot schouders) naar links, zo ver je kunt.

----------


## Flogiston

Een tip voor tijdens de fitnessoefeningen:

Als je oefeningen doet waarbij je ergens aan trekt, bijvoorbeeld op het roeiapparaat, of op zo'n apparaat waarbij je met je armen aan een hendel moet trekken, zet dan wat spierspanning op je schouders. Als je dat niet doet, komen je schouders namelijk tijdens het trekken helemaal naar voren, en dat is niet goed. Zet net genoeg spanning op de schouderspieren om te zorgen dat je schouders niet helemaal naar voren worden getrokken.

Ook belangrijk: doe dergelijke oefeningen niet met opgetrokken schouders. Houd je schouders laag.

----------


## patrickw92

Ik ga het eens proberen!

Heel erg bedankt voor de tips!!

----------

